# Muse the greatest band in the world??? Yes



## S.L.F (7 Nov 2009)

Just saw them tonight in the O2.

Great show can't wait to see them again.

If I had the cash I'd go to London to see them again...


----------



## RMCF (7 Nov 2009)

Music is very subjective.

One man's best band in the world is another man's annoying shower.

Although I do like Muse, I seen ACDC at the O2 and I'd say that was probably the greatest band in the world in action.

btw, I tried to get tickets for Muse, and was disappointed not to.


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2009)

> Muse the greatest band in the world??? Yes



Correct. 

Would have loved to have seen them.

Although I'm a big music head I don't really like gigs that much -  there are only about 5 acts I would still see and Muse are one of them.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Nov 2009)

If they're that great how come I didn't hear of them


----------



## S.L.F (7 Nov 2009)

ninsaga said:


> If they're that great how come I didn't hear of them


 
*Shakes head*

*Disappointed sigh*

Yet another reason why Cork is *so* behind the times.

It seems the musical education of the Corkonians needs upgrading...


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Nov 2009)

ninsaga said:


> If they're that great how come I didn't hear of them


 
Me too, Ninsaga. Never heard of them!

Best band in the world? Huh! 

S.L.F., you obviously were never at a gig by Hot Guitars!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Nov 2009)

S.L.F., if you want to hear a daycint bit of Cork music, click on any of the links below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUZq0xIVWns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxmZZBJQAKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOPBJj3mPt8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMrmCE981sA


And I betcha Bertie could never do this........................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wuQOkiZmOU&feature=related


----------



## Armada (7 Nov 2009)

I'm not from Cork and I never heard of them either.


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2009)

Well in fairness they are not exactly household names.  Not too much in the way of big 'hits' really.  Probably accurate to say they are the world's biggest 'cult band'. Kind of.

I know anyone can check them out if they want but here is a short cut


----------



## ninsaga (7 Nov 2009)

Good one Lex - you must have seen the Beslon & Burning Embers at some time so!


----------



## S.L.F (7 Nov 2009)

Oh dear it seems we must start our lessons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBUvSM1LHbI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWoPRMX1NAQ


----------



## S.L.F (7 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And I betcha Bertie could never do this........................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wuQOkiZmOU&feature=related


 

Are you suggesting Bertie could do something right?


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2009)

Anyway Lex, was Rory Gallagher not from Donegal?!


----------



## ninsaga (7 Nov 2009)

nah .........I'm not aMUSEd ....... had to do that SLF now before someone else did


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

ninsaga said:


> nah .........I'm not aMUSEd ....... had to do that SLF now before someone else did


 
Class, Ninsaga!!!  He'd have been in like a flash!!!

Burning Embers!!!! And what about The Nun Attax? Donnelly and Smelly. Oh, happy days!


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Anyway Lex, was Rory Gallagher not from Donegal?!


 
Cav., stop trying to spoil it all! Yes, it's true that Wee Rory began life in Donegal but, like most people, he realised that, in order to succeed in life, being from Cork opens many doors. 

On a serious note, I was in St. Oliver's Cemetry a few months ago at a relative's burial and I visited Rory Gallagher's grave. We still miss him a lot. He'll probably never get the credit for being the wonderful musician he was. That's especially true when you see the exposure some partially talented clowns get on tv shows these days. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d3/IRLS132_Cork_-_Tomba_Rory_Gallagher.JPG

The headstone on his grave is a replica of an award he received in 1972 for International Guitarist of The Year.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Are you suggesting Bertie could do something right?


 
Bertie's father was from Minane Bridge, a few miles south of Cork city, and his mother was from Castledonovan, just north of Drimoleague so, if the truth were known, sure he's one of our own!!! 

Unless, of course, you'd draw up tribunals or a few bob placed on a horse................  That'd make him a Dub.


----------



## witchymand (8 Nov 2009)

Tuesday 21st August 1979 Olympic ballroom Dublin AC/DC with Bon Scott
Saturday 7th June 1980 simmonscourt RDS Thin lizzy with Phil Lynott
Friday 29th December 1979 national ballroom Rory Gallagher
Saturday 4th June national stadium Eric Clapton
Thursday 22nd November simmonscourt RDS Queen with Freddie Mercury
Thay are just a handful of my fave gigs.My fave bands today are Porcupine Tree,Anathema,Pain of Salvation,Ayreonand Dream Theater.


----------



## witchymand (8 Nov 2009)

Apologies  my last post should have said,
Saturday 4th June 1977 national stadium Eric Clapton
Thursday 22th November 1979 Simmonscourt RDS Queen with Freeddy Mercury
Here's some more truly memorable gigs because i don't drink
Monday 21st December 1981 Warrenstown college  Motorhead 5 quid
Sunday 23rd November 1980 Grand theatre Cabra Ian Dury and the blockheads 5 quid
Friday 23rd April 1982 SFX hall Blackfoot 5 quid
Wed 5th September 1984 DIO plus Queensryche 8 quid


----------



## S.L.F (8 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Bertie's father was from Minane Bridge, a few miles south of Cork city, and his mother was from Castledonovan, just north of Drimoleague so, if the truth were known, sure he's one of our own!!!
> 
> Unless, of course, you'd draw up tribunals or a few bob placed on a horse................  That'd make him a Dub.


 
Ah that explains why he is so slithery


----------



## Complainer (8 Nov 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Just saw them tonight in the O2.
> 
> Great show can't wait to see them again.
> 
> If I had the cash I'd go to London to see them again...


What album(s) would you recommend for a Muse virgin?


----------



## S.L.F (8 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> What album(s) would you recommend for a Muse virgin?


 
All of them but Butterflies and Hurricanes is pretty good but if you want o hear a good live ablum listen to the HAARP album it is very good.

I don't generally like live albums but that one is very good.


----------



## Caveat (8 Nov 2009)

They have had 5 studio albums - one of which, _The Resistance, _was only released a few weeks ago - I haven't heard it yet.

Their first, _Showbiz_,  isn't great.  It's OK - they were still finding their sound really IMO.  The remaining 3, _Origin Of Symmetry, Absolution_ and _Black Holes_ _& Revelations_ are all excellent.  I haven't heard any of the live ones or EPs.

Depends what you are into. They have been described as a 'pomp rock Radiohead' - which is close enough.  

Elements of traditional prog rock with a dash of Queen, high energy stadium rock and electronica.

Stylistically, the 3 above are similar but if anything, _Origin_ could be described as the more 'proggy' one (it's my favourite) _Absolution_ as the more 'anthemic' one and _Black Holes_ as the 'spacey' one.

The music itself is full of melodrama and bombast and frequently over the top - and the band know it - but in a very good way. Technically brilliant, inventive and memorable. I often find myself simply smiling and shaking my head.

I'm rambling...


----------



## ninsaga (8 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Class, Ninsaga!!!  He'd have been in like a flash!!!
> 
> Burning Embers!!!! And what about The Nun Attax? Donnelly and Smelly. Oh, happy days!



Nun Attax  - were they from Churchfield? 'White Cortina' was the only one I remember from them - not my fav.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

Yeah, there's a bio here........

[broken link removed]

Donnelly died in a drowning accident in London in 1989. The following link will give you a good overview.

http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121098&page=5


----------

